# Can a JD 5420 handle a JD MX10 rotary cutter?



## wabn8c (Jun 13, 2014)

I just purchased a JD 5420 last winter. I currently use a 6ft Bush Hog brand rotary cutter. However, I want to purchase a cutter that's as wide or wider than my tractor. I've found a local JD MX10 3pt hitch style for sale, can probably get it for about 3500. Looks to be in really good shape and only about 6 years old, but I'm not sure if my tractor can handle it. Min MX10 PTO hp requirement according to JD specs is 60hp...5420 PTO hp is 65 according to tractordata.com. Lift capacity of 5420 is over 3000...an MX10 weighs 2200 according to JD. 

My questions:

1. Will my 5420 safely handle the MX10 without tearing something up or being too hard on the tractor? Or am I pushing too close to the edge of what the tractor can really do?

2. My personal opinion is that JD makes a quality rotary cutter...does anyone have another brand preference? If so, please explain your preference. 

3. I'm going to be clipping about 15-20 acres of pasture and keeping areas around crop fields and roads mowed. Would it be a safer route to go with an 8ft cutter in my situation?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum wabn8c. you'll run the MX 10 no problem so long as you are mowing reasonable material.


----------



## cooter (Jan 7, 2013)

I chose the bush hog model 2008 3 point cutter, which is a medium duty dual spindle machine. Its dimension from front to rear is much shorter than a single spindle making it easier to lift and the 8' width covers the tracts of my m6040 Kubota. other than HP weight is a very important factor, at least that is what I have read


----------

